# Some of my friends detailing work



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Just thought id show off my friends detailing skills, he has won many detailing trophies and he has worked his magic on quite a few of my cars and some of my customers cars....


he will be coming on board with me soon so thought id share some of his great work.....

based in west London, but can do a mobile service possibly

if anyone is interested in his services please pm me first


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Will this be included


----------

